# Pitigree Book



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Thinking about doing this just for the heck of it... what do ya'll think? I think it'd be cool to have my dog in a book in alot of peoples homes.

http://pitigree.com/


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats a great hustle!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Girlll...youre gonna pay $200? Send that money to me and Ill make you a lil book.  LOL.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

well, I'd pay it for 2 dogs... I'm gonna see if they're flexible because of both pig and cree with the same ped. I don't think the book itself is going to be 200, but that's really the fee to add your dog to it.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah im making books and need a pic and 50 dollars and 12 flex payments of 3.99 and i will put you in this book. im using the same publishing company as my high school year book.

im kidding but if you wanna pay it go for it.


----------

